# Looking for Canadian Tax Accountant living in DUBAI



## sally2009 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello,
I am looking for a canadian tax accountant living in Dubai to help me with my taxes.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Ideally, you want someone in Canada who is an expert in Canadian taxes - specifically, expat taxes. Every Canadian I know here uses an accountant back home. Not sure if I could trust someone here claiming they know Canadian tax laws - but then again, I have become paranoid about 'services' living here.


----------



## sally2009 (Feb 5, 2009)

w_man said:


> Ideally, you want someone in Canada who is an expert in Canadian taxes - specifically, expat taxes. Every Canadian I know here uses an accountant back home. Not sure if I could trust someone here claiming they know Canadian tax laws - but then again, I have become paranoid about 'services' living here.


thanks for your reply. I know it is better from back home, but with the difference of time and distance, I was hoping to find someone with whom I can sit and discuss my taxes face to face, it will be easier and faster. anyway thanks again!


----------



## Kiruha (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi, if you ever find one in UAE or in Canada with expat taxes experience - please let me know too, I might need one soon as well! 

Thanks!


----------



## Yeah Yeah (Apr 20, 2014)

Tax rules and regulations are constantly changing: new interpretations by the CRA, court decisions, etc etc. Stick with a Canadian tax pro specializing in expat taxation


----------

